# What's with the Guests?



## EmbraceFiction (Jan 10, 2011)

If you are a seasoned person of GBATemp;

You probably have noticed how many guests are always on this site, and they are never signing up. They are just leeching from all the topics, and other resources that GBATemp provides. I really think that we should bring down the lock on those guests, whom are leeching from our topics, and not allowing contributors to get as much attention as they deserve.

I think there is a couple of measures that we can put down to promote user's to the website, and to stop the leeching once and for all. For example, I know this board is powered by IPB, and I know there is a number of add-ons, and other extensions to make the people who run the board, have an easier time keeping control over their content and forum.

1) One opinion of mine, is to actually stop them from viewing the full post. If we put a limit on how much of the topic they can see, it will stop them from leeching, and perhaps to sign up instead; this would greatly reduce the number of guests viewing threads, and encouraging people to put in their opinion or input for a forum topic, or for website news and updates.

2) One more option that can be available, is to actually stop the links from being visible to un-registered users. This add-on actually provides a link to the sign-up of the forum, and makes everyone's lives easier. 

3) When providing a download pack, simply place a password on the download file. This can be done using MediaFire, and it can be done using WinRar as well. Make sure that only the registered users know the password of the files, this should cut down on leeching activity as well.

This is just a few opinions that I wanted to share; because I think that leeching, is a big problem on this forum. We can act quickly, to remove the leechers, and welcome them to our community as members.


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

What are you so butthurt over?

Not getting the attention you deserve? How are people without even accounts taking attention away from you? And why do you deserve anything?

You would prefer to force people into your way of thinking rather than allow them to do what they want?


----------



## EmbraceFiction (Jan 10, 2011)

I am not trying to gain attention;

I am just suggesting that we can get more members in the forum, rather than everyone leeching.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 10, 2011)

GBATemp is about sharing of information.  Alot of people start with the  basics on here by just reading, end up signing and become 'seasoned' members sharing info and contributing.  Freedom of information bro, keep it real


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

EmbraceFiction said:
			
		

> lock on those guests, whom are leeching from our topics, and not allowing us contributors to get as much attention as we deserve.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(EmbraceFiction @ Jan 10 2011, 02:10 PM) I am not trying to gain attention;
> ...


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 10, 2011)

i try to block post from guest in my site but at the end i give in and let them look but i block the links to the guest


----------



## EmbraceFiction (Jan 10, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> EmbraceFiction said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I mean contributors, as everyone who write tutorials. I only wrote two, I admit I am still a noob. I am just getting at this for those who write tutorials all the time.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 10, 2011)

well, this was created what, 5 mins ago? and there are already 3 guests viewing it... Hey you guests down there, please join.... pretty please? i'll give you a cookie? it's not like anyone's gonna bite your head off or anything if you join.... (well, steer clear of monkat mabey) 

ot: there is sort of a restriction in that if you sign up you can clear the ads but i do admit there should be something extra, just not quite that.... drastic....

EdIt: now 7 guests viewing compared to just 4 members...


----------



## EmbraceFiction (Jan 10, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> well, this was created what, 5 mins ago? and there are already 3 guests viewing it... Hey you guests down there, please join.... pretty please? i'll give you a cookie? it's not like anyone's gonna bite your head off or anything if you join.... (well, steer clear of monkat mabey)
> 
> on: there is sort of a restriction in that if you sign up you can clear the ads but i do admit there should be something extra, just not quite that.... drastic....



Stay clear of Immaturity * 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 10, 2011)

Guests browsing the site is not an unwelcome thing. The number of guests that browse the site do not strain the servers in any way and since the demise of shoptemp they provide the majority of our revenue through adverts as they outnumber our registered users by several times to one. At the moment guests are actually keeping the site alive.


----------



## Goli (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe some of those guests are users that aren't logged in. Did that ever cross your mind?


----------



## EmbraceFiction (Jan 10, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Guests browsing the site is not an unwelcome thing. The number of guests that browse the site do not strain the servers in any way and since the demise of shoptemp they provide the majority of our revenue through adverts as they outnumber our registered users by several times to one. At the moment guests are actually keeping the site alive.



Yes; I suppose that is a good solution.

I was just making a point, it was not meant to be a burn to anyone, or at anything. I was just expressing my point, and what I meant.


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jan 10, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Maybe some of those guests are users that aren't logged in. Did that ever cross your mind?



Came here to say this. 2 minutes too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yea, sometimes I'm not logged in and I'm browsing and don't realize it until I hit a log in message.


----------



## fishykipper (Jan 10, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Maybe some of those guests are users that aren't logged in. Did that ever cross your mind?



True that!
Plus....Everyones a guest at some point. Its not like you google for a site, instantly sign up and then browse to see what you can find, that would be stupid.
This whole topic is hilarious!


----------



## SifJar (Jan 10, 2011)

Having to register (or even worse, post 10 times or something similar) on forums just to view content/use links is one of the most annoying things on the internet IMHO. I HATE when I go to a forum, and have to sign up to a forum I will most likely never go back to just to download a tool I will use once or twice. It is stupid and pointless. If they can't see stuff, they won't be enticed to sign up


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm usually not logged in when I'm browsing this site which makes me think that a lot of guests reading topics are members already.


----------



## Devin (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd hate GBAtemp to be one of those sites in which I sign up only to see/get download links, and then never visit again. It'd cause a unnecessary increase of inactive members.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 10, 2011)

They're not leeching.  They're lurkers.

That's how I started out.  Then I realized that it would be even more helpful if I joined.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 10, 2011)

If you do this, you'll be flooded with new accounts that the leechers use once, and then forget about it.
I know that that's exactly what I do if I want to dl something from a site but they want me to sign up.
I sign up, download/read what I want, and then leave and never come back.
TL;DR:Useless idea.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2011)

I used to be guest, now I'm like always logged in.


----------



## EmbraceFiction (Jan 10, 2011)

If you are a seasoned person of GBATemp;

You probably have noticed how many guests are always on this site, and they are never signing up. They are just leeching from all the topics, and other resources that GBATemp provides. I really think that we should bring down the lock on those guests, whom are leeching from our topics, and not allowing contributors to get as much attention as they deserve.

I think there is a couple of measures that we can put down to promote user's to the website, and to stop the leeching once and for all. For example, I know this board is powered by IPB, and I know there is a number of add-ons, and other extensions to make the people who run the board, have an easier time keeping control over their content and forum.

1) One opinion of mine, is to actually stop them from viewing the full post. If we put a limit on how much of the topic they can see, it will stop them from leeching, and perhaps to sign up instead; this would greatly reduce the number of guests viewing threads, and encouraging people to put in their opinion or input for a forum topic, or for website news and updates.

2) One more option that can be available, is to actually stop the links from being visible to un-registered users. This add-on actually provides a link to the sign-up of the forum, and makes everyone's lives easier. 

3) When providing a download pack, simply place a password on the download file. This can be done using MediaFire, and it can be done using WinRar as well. Make sure that only the registered users know the password of the files, this should cut down on leeching activity as well.

This is just a few opinions that I wanted to share; because I think that leeching, is a big problem on this forum. We can act quickly, to remove the leechers, and welcome them to our community as members.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

They don't sign up _because_ they don't have anything to contribute.

Also signing up and such is more of a load on the servers then browsing logged out.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2011)

I really am going to have to completely disagree with you option on the guests.
The guests are very important for this site and the more the view this site, the more money the site gets. I mean they aren't really allowed to view the forums with most features such as Avatars and signatures, as well they can't posts, which at some points could be a good thing.
Either way the guests really aren't doing any harm, other than not contributing to the forums, which as said before could be good thing.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 10, 2011)

How will people know they want to sign up if they can't read what's here? They're causing no trouble and if they want to join to contribute they will do.

If I have to register somewhere to see a download link or something like that, the first thing I'd do is go and look somewhere else. It wouldn't encourage new users, it would just deter the guests.


----------



## evandixon (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm afraid it doesn't work that way.  If you make it to where users cannot read posts, they are less likely to join.  They will leave, thinking "That's so annoying, I'm not signing up here!", meaning LESS members.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 11, 2011)

well DUH some peeps like to just read and not post


----------



## .Chris (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't mind guests and all... but what's with this?


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 11, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> I don't mind guests and all... but what's with this?



Guests can post in certain forums and they get the prefix "Guest" on their name.


----------



## Stephapanda (Jan 11, 2011)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> If you do this, you'll be flooded with new accounts that the leechers use once, and then forget about it.
> I know that that's exactly what I do if I want to dl something from a site but they want me to sign up.
> I sign up, download/read what I want, and then leave and never come back.
> TL;DR:Useless idea.



This. Hiding links and what not will just annoy people, who will register just to get what they want and then leave (and never come back) leaving the forums with a ton of inactive 0-post accounts. It's much better the way it is; people shouldn't feel forced to join a community. If they want to join, they will.


----------



## redact (Jan 11, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, the reason it says that is because a wise canadian elf once complained when a moogle raped his post count from 999 to 1000 so he requested his account be deleted

edit: evo.lve: yes, trufax
it was scuber/billys/vexten/beatrice


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 11, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're... you're not serious, are you?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 11, 2011)

okay i was reading this, i was just reading. i didn't want to post because what i want to say have been said already. so this becomes a useless post. if i had not posted here would i become a leecher? because i just read and not contributed. but well now i did.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 11, 2011)

Whenever I'm looking for information on the net and i see that information in a fourm post but i have to register to see it, makes me rage.

If your interested, an easy way to get past this is to search up that thread on google and view the cached version of it, i don't know why, but it allows you to see the thread entirly without having to log in


----------



## redact (Jan 11, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Whenever I'm looking for information on the net and i see that information in a fourm post but i have to register to see it, makes me rage.
> 
> If your interested, an easy way to get past this is to search up that thread on google and view the cached version of it, i don't know why, but it allows you to see the thread entirly without having to log in


it's because a lot of forums let the google spider index their pages (some forums with restrictions like images and such can even be viewed just by changing your useragent to that of google spider)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, that post was made by an actual member whose account has since been deleted. The posts themselves weren't deleted, and as there's no account to associate with them anymore they show up like that.


----------



## The Pi (Jan 11, 2011)

I lurked here for months before I joined, if the threads wearn't public I would have never joined

Just now: People leave the forum and new poeple come in and stay
 so things even out
If that happened: People leave the forum and few new people will come in and even fewer will stay, eventually killing the forum.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 11, 2011)

I run across many sites that have the addons to block content to guests. I have run one of these forums that does this, and in the end I just had 10x as many inactive accounts from people just signing up to view one or 2 topics.


----------



## Raika (Jan 11, 2011)

More guests=More people visiting the site=Site gains popularity=More people visiting the site=More moneys

And no one can get enough of moneys. :3


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 11, 2011)

EmbraceFiction said:
			
		

> If you are a seasoned person of GBATemp;
> 
> You probably have noticed how many guests are always on this site, and they are never signing up. They are just leeching from all the topics, and other resources that GBATemp provides. I really think that we should bring down the lock on those guests, whom are leeching from our topics, and not allowing contributors to get as much attention as they deserve.



Guests are the main persons who cause GBAtemp money from adds, you know. Registered users cannot see as much adds as guests.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 11, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Guests are the main persons who cause GBAtemp money from adds, you know. Registered users cannot see as much adds as guests.


We see just as many ads, but we can hide them.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 11, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly the point.


----------



## EmbraceFiction (Jan 10, 2011)

If you are a seasoned person of GBATemp;

You probably have noticed how many guests are always on this site, and they are never signing up. They are just leeching from all the topics, and other resources that GBATemp provides. I really think that we should bring down the lock on those guests, whom are leeching from our topics, and not allowing contributors to get as much attention as they deserve.

I think there is a couple of measures that we can put down to promote user's to the website, and to stop the leeching once and for all. For example, I know this board is powered by IPB, and I know there is a number of add-ons, and other extensions to make the people who run the board, have an easier time keeping control over their content and forum.

1) One opinion of mine, is to actually stop them from viewing the full post. If we put a limit on how much of the topic they can see, it will stop them from leeching, and perhaps to sign up instead; this would greatly reduce the number of guests viewing threads, and encouraging people to put in their opinion or input for a forum topic, or for website news and updates.

2) One more option that can be available, is to actually stop the links from being visible to un-registered users. This add-on actually provides a link to the sign-up of the forum, and makes everyone's lives easier. 

3) When providing a download pack, simply place a password on the download file. This can be done using MediaFire, and it can be done using WinRar as well. Make sure that only the registered users know the password of the files, this should cut down on leeching activity as well.

This is just a few opinions that I wanted to share; because I think that leeching, is a big problem on this forum. We can act quickly, to remove the leechers, and welcome them to our community as members.


----------



## Dangy (Jan 11, 2011)

Wouldn't guests be good? They see ads, which pays for the server, right?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 12, 2011)

ahh, so we need the guests to keep the gbatemp alive. it's a mutual relationship then.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 12, 2011)

Put it this way:
Would you rather be forced to sign up, or sign up as a result of content actually interesting you and being useful?


----------



## Depravo (Jan 12, 2011)

Every guest you see is someone who can search for the information they require without signing up and creating countless duplicate threads. This can only be a good thing.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 12, 2011)

I think that everyone agrees now that the answer is no. Don't limit guests more then they're right now. Noone thinks that they are annoying (accept a few). Only the TS didn't react anymore....


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2011)

Guests can't posts, that's biggest restriction and really we should just keep it that way.
If they can't post we don't have deal with them. So really it's like, out of sight, out of mind.
(boiled down pretty much what everyone has said)


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Jan 12, 2011)

i say dont like it dont read it, pretty much what i do, instead of writing a defcon lvl security measure, i just click and its over with.


on another note, is candy mtn anything like blueberry hills


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 12, 2011)

I say ban them when a popular game (pokemon...) is released to stop server overload, otherwise allow them to fill up the temp coffers


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't see our curent guest policy changing any time soon.
As it has been mentioned, it's annoying as hell to have to register with a site simply to read the information.
We already have thousands of inactive accounts. We don't need thousands more every time something big happens in the gaming scene. 
I think I lurked in the background for about a year and a half before deciding that I liked this place well enough to be a part of it,


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 12, 2011)

It's pretty clear that it's a unanimous 'no'.

I myself don't see Costello and the admins prohibiting guests from looking at stuff.

Imagine it, every time some noob gets a shit R4 clone (which, admit it, is probably a few times every two hours or so) they come sign up and ask "ZOMG HELP ME I DON'T KNOW SHIT" which already happens.

Now imagine 100000 more of those who sign up to look at those threads.


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 12, 2011)

What the hell is the OP's problem? I remember before I signed up, I went on Gbatemp for tutorials and reviews of stuff. Some people just don't have the time to complain about how horrible copyright law is, and how the government is out to get them, or when a crack for a game is going to get released, or whining about when a homebrew is going to get released. To put it bluntly: Some people just don't want to have to sign up to read basic information. Guests are just as good as users; they just cant go in the trading forum. Get real OP, gbatemp is too good to do that. And if they did do that, bugmenot.com is where they'd go.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I say ban them when a popular game (pokemon...) is released to stop server overload, otherwise allow them to fill up the temp coffers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 13, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Guests are just as good as users; they just cant go in the trading forum.


Or post.


----------



## Ace (Jan 16, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually disagree; all good threads from the all NDS subforums just disappear from the front page immediately when a Pokémon game is released. It's quite nasty to see the shitstorm of "OMGOMGOMGOGMMOG CRACK NOW PELTS!!! lol im 11 use r4ultra3dsimegasuck how i hassed crackd howto wifi wpa troloololl?" in the NDS section. Seeing how GBAtemp otherwise holds up an outstanding quality in both activism and moderation, I only see this as the weak link; the Pokéleechers. Sadly, it IS very difficult to control a situation like a Pokémon release, and I totally respect the moderators opinions. I would however be very happy to see a bit more effort than a few stickies with some news in them, and some "Stop posting, it's getting done, ffs >" posts.

I think an appropriate way to deal with this problem (in my opinion) is to have every thread (except stickies) containing "Pokemon White" or "Pokemon Black" (and the various variations) in any part of the post will have said new thread redirected into the EoF. That way, if we eventually get all Pokénoob threads to the edge, they're accumulated weight will bring them off the edge and they'll disappear. Since we have the Pokénoob bunker there anyways, I'd see no problem in letting them close to our safest premises, since we have ace protection there.


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 16, 2011)

why force people to join a website. After all, its a free forum, if somebody wants to take a look, they just can without registering. That's the cool part of GBAtemp. What did the guests do to you? Don't forget that you were a guest once too.


----------



## Safiraya (Dec 13, 2011)




----------

